# What size kettle



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

After reading another post, where I mentioned I only have two methods for coffee (espresso and Aeropress) I thought I should give pour over a go, so I have just order one of the decanter style V60's (500ml) which I think takes the 02 papers. I now need a pour over kettle to use with it. I am looking at the Hario ones and see there is a 1 litre and a 1.2 litre version. Ok to go with the smaller one, or is there some benefit with the larger size?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

02 papers are the right ones for 2/3 cup V60. As for kettles, unless you are brewing a litre of coffee, the one litre is fine for most purposes.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm not sure what size my kettle is (it's a Chinese thing, and was a pressie) but if it isn't an electric one, a larger one will keep a stable temp for longer due to the mass of water in it.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok, I went for the 1.2l Hario as it was quite reasonable on Amazon and it delivered today with the Prime thingy, whoopee!. So, all kitted out now with the decanter style brewer and the kettle. I came home for lunch today so had a chance to give it a quick go. I attempted the Matt Perger method as demonstrated on youtube using 20g of the LSOL from Foundry. For a first attempt, I didn't do too bad in that I got a drinkable brew and the bed was flat, but I definitely need to play and learn this new palaver. Really looking forward to lots of practice. Getting the grind and the pour technique, along with the right flow and output is going to take some time. Need to have a good look through the brew section to get some more tips now!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

supremeweb said:


> Can I brew coffee on gas, will it be nicer taste?


???


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I have that decanter and use a one litre kettle. A Yoshikawa. Much more attractive and easier to control than the Hario kettle.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Depending upon the kettle, you can put the kettle on a gas hob to boil the water. My Yoshikawa can go on the hob. I have been told the Hario can go on the hob but the coating on the bottom starts to come off if the kettle is allowed to boil dry.


----------

